# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Calling ALL Wash DC Residents... Jamaican Food

## CC(US)

I know its a far cry from Negril, but I'll be in DC soon for business and hope to grab some JA food. Its been several yrs, but I recall this awesome take out place on Georgia Ave NW near Columbia Heights.

I'm looking for JA food near Arlington VA and inside the DC district maybe near Columbia Heights. I'll be frequently both areas for several days.

Thanks!

----------


## Sweetness

Hey CC - you might have more luck posting this on the "Jamaican Events Across the World" board on the Board Forums page, Rob might even move it over there.  Thats were most info is for events or places located outside JA.

I did a quick google search and found this map w/JA restaraunts in the DC area as a starting point.......
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ba...e&ved=0CBMQtgM

----------


## CC(US)

Cool thanks Sweetness

----------


## Sweetness

a friend recommended:  Spicy Delight at the Takoma Park Metro (Red line) if they're in the area and they know JA.  Enjoy!!!!!!!

----------


## Jamerican71

Sweet Mango Cafe - New Hamphire Avenue and Georgia Ave
Negril - Georgia Avenue near Howard U
Tropicana's (tell them light on the gravy) - 1 is near Howard U and the other on Georgia Avenue closer to Silver Spring line
Peaches Kitchen - on 3rd between Sheridan and Rittenhouse
Caribbean Breeze in Arlington

----------


## VVHT

Can't believe Smith hasn't responded to this inquiry!!  :Smile: 

Must be out using his machette.... :Wink: 

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Sweetness

(where is Smith?)

Same friend also mentioned: Sweet Mango near GA Ave/Petworth Metro; Tropicana in downtown; and Patty Boom Boom on U street (gotta love that name lol)

----------


## Jamerican71

> (where is Smith?)
> 
> Same friend also mentioned: Sweet Mango near GA Ave/Petworth Metro; Tropicana in downtown; and Patty Boom Boom on U street (gotta love that name lol)


Tropicana isn't in the area considered downtown.  It's in the Shaw area but I heard this location is now closed but their Petworth/Takoma location is definitely open. 

I have yet to try Patty Boom Boom but I've heard it's a fun place to go to.  Parking can be a pain in that area (U Street/Cardoza) but from what I'm told it's not really a restaurant - they sell patties only.

----------


## FeelinIrie

Hello CC -

Try searching Caribbean restaurants via:  www.yelp.com.   There are a few good restaurants listed in Arlington VA.  In case you aren't familiar with Yelp....Yelp provides reviews by folks who have gone to the restaurants, so its very helpful.  Enjoy!

----------


## Blake

I went to sweet Mango and apparently they're closed.

Even if it's for renovation I won't give them another chance given that they didn't put up a sign, update their website, or even give any hint that they're closed temporarily or permanently.

It's a shame, it had some glowing reviews online and I am always in the mood for Jamaican food...

----------

